# Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln



## Jared566 (2. Dezember 2009)

*Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

Hallo Leute,

wie im Titel schon steht, möchte ich wissen, ob man ein Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln kann? (Ich meine Verschlüsselung der Platten KEINEN Container)

Mir bietet TrueCrypt nur alle 3 Platten an, etwa so:

Festplatte 1                                      465GB
\Device\Harddisk1\Partition1           D:  931GB

Festplatte 2                                      465GB
\Device\Harddisk2\Partition1           D:  931GB

Festplatte 3                                      465GB
\Device\Harddisk3\Partition1           D:  931GB


Wie zu sehen sind alle 3 Laufwerke zusammen (Raid 5) das Laufwerk D.

Wenn ich jetzt eins auswähle, zum Verschlüssen, werden dann die andern beiden Platte automatisch mitverschlüsselt? Oder wird dann das Laufwerk D Verschlüsselt (was ja das Raid aus den 3 Platten ist)?

Leider ist mein Prozessor in dem Server zu "schwach" (ist nen E6300 mit 1gb ram) um das mal eben zu testen. 931GB dauert mal eben so 1-2 Tage


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Jared


----------



## bingo88 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

Hmm... bei meinen RAID-Controllern sehe ich die *einzelnen* Platten nicht mehr, wenn ich erstmal nen RAID angelegt habe (unabhängig vom OS)?!
Prinzipiell dürfte TrueCrypt daher garkeinen Zugriff auf die einzelnen Platten haben, sondern nur das gesamte Array sehen. Von der Logik her würde ich sagen, dass das so klappt, aber man weiß nie in der EDV... 
Ich hab mit Truecrypt aber auch noch nie ne Platte verschlüsselt, meine Server klaut eh keiner  Und gegen Hacker hilft's auch net, wenn die Platten gemountet sind...

Andere Frage: Warum willst du denn das Raid verschlüsseln? Das kostet doch bestimmt einiges an Performance...


----------



## Jared566 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

ups, ist aber ein software raid 5 ^^
nunja ich könnte es dir verraten, aber dann müste ich dich töten xD nein kleiner scherz ^^

hintergrund:
ich will das einfach nur so habe  einen einzelnen container zu handeln ist mir zu kompliziert, da man ja dann wieder nen laufwerk mehr hat, und alles was verschlüsselt sein soll muss da rein, und alles was nicht, wo anderst rein.. ich will einfach meine daten alle beisammen haben 

das mit der performence ist mir erstmal egal, werde es dann aber vllt mal testen 

Mit welchem Programm kann ich denn die Geschwindigkeit meines Raids herausfinden? Hdtune? gibt es irgendwo eine anleitung?


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

Zur Performance: HDTach wäre ein Kandidat, hab ich selbst schon öfters zum Messen genutzt.

Von der Truecrypt-Homepage:


> Hardware/Software RAID, Windows Dynamic Volumes
> Windows Vista or later: Dynamic volumes are displayed in the ‘Select Device’ dialog window as \Device\HarddiskVolumeN.
> 
> Windows XP/2000/2003: TrueCrypt supports hardware/software RAID as well as Windows dynamic volumes. If you intend to format a Windows dynamic volume as a TrueCrypt volume, keep in mind that after you create the Windows dynamic volume (using the Windows Disk Management tool), you must restart the operating system in order for the volume to be available/displayed in the 'Select Device' dialog window of the TrueCrypt Volume Creation Wizard. Also note that, in the 'Select Device' dialog window, a Windows dynamic volume is not displayed as a single device (item). Instead, all volumes that the Windows dynamic volume consists of are displayed and you can select any of them in order to format the entire Windows dynamic volume.


Quelle


----------



## Jared566 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

hey cool danke  habs grade ma angeschmissen.. und muss sagen.. in 2 tagen fertig xD


----------



## bingo88 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

Kein Ding 
Lebst du denn so gefährlich, dass dir einer deine Platten klauen will?


----------



## jetztaber (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Raid 5 mit TrueCrypt verschlüsseln*

Also, wenn das Raid keine Daten enthalten würde, würde ich unter Truecrypt die Schnellformatierung gewählt haben. 500 GB Raid 0 waren damit bei mir ruckzuck formatiert. Wenn allerdings Daten darauf sind, ja dann...


----------

